# Another hand carved maple cane



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah I just finished another hand carved maple cane I think it looks good just thought I would share it with you...


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice solid looking cane. The wood looks like the old Case knive handles from here...


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks and I have never seen one maybe show me a picture...


----------

